# New ride for 2014 37 SeaHunter



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Papotanics new ride for the 2014 season. It will kept at Surfside Marina.
Www.BillPlattfishing.com


----------



## meaux fishing (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome boat. I just rode in a 37 the other day. Smooth ride in the slop


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks great Bill!


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

WOW that's one bad*** sled!!!!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Good choice BP. They make awesome boats.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I cannot wait to see it at SS


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

congrats bill we love our 35, i can only imagine how the 37 handles


----------



## Mark Nagel (Jul 25, 2006)

Sweet ride! It's going to be a great year..


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Very Nice Sled! :an2:


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Looking good Bill!

T-BONE


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Sweet boat!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

It will have Yamaha helm master !!
Even Jose can dock it !!!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

aww come on, didnt wanna go with the Sea Hunter 45?


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

We will have a 45 soon !!!


----------



## sideshow (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice ride bro!


----------



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

I heard that hull is BULLETPROOF...


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Congrats Bill. Nice machine for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

I suddenly feel I just got a dinghy! 

Sweet ride Bill.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

papotanic36 said:


> It will have Yamaha helm master !!
> Even Jose can dock it !!!


LOL! Now that's saying something!!!

T-BONE


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Sweet!!*

The ride looks nice and should be a blast to fish!!


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

That 37 is awesome! You may not be the only seahunter down there. I'm finishing some work on my New to me 2010 40 seahunter and will be looking for a home soon. Wish i had that helmmaster, i think mine will be a devil to dock. Not to derail, but assume they can stack that boat? I've seen the black and flames 42 YF on a rack there.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Gap said:


> That 37 is awesome! You may not be the only seahunter down there. I'm finishing some work on my New to me 2010 40 seahunter and will be looking for a home soon. Wish i had that helmmaster, i think mine will be a devil to dock. Not to derail, but assume they can stack that boat? I've seen the black and flames 42 YF on a rack there.


He's not the only Seahunter down there we keep our 35 there and there should be no problem stackin that boat...congrats you will love your Seahunter


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

the first of many pics


----------



## Lumo (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Surfside will be able to stack the 40 Seahunter it is great marina with great people running it !! Www.billplattfishing.com


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Didn't you already have a 37?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

No had a 36 invincible


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Kevlar going in hull GOM look out!!!
Www.billplattfishing.com


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

You're gonna need to change your handle to papatonic37


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Seahunter 37 maybe !!! This will boat build will be different for sure.. 
I'm going to do it a little bit different .. Stand by and watch the build !


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

I will more pics this week!!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

*Tanks going in !!*







this is a pic of the tanks going in . Should be coming right along ..


----------



## SKAggie34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks awesome Bill!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Looking great Bill.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

I will be giving sea trials soon. The yamaha helm master joy stick control system will be something cool!!!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Big pimpin'! :cheers:


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Man, that joy stick control system is a dream! Looking forward to taking a look around her this year at Mark's tournaments...

T-BONE


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

It's so easy to use !!! I think it will help the new boat buyers that want to buy a bigger boat with no docking experience ...


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Looking nice Bill! Have to come see it sometime.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Ä†ome on It will be at surfside soon .. I will doing sea trials and will be demos with the Yamaha helm master ..


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

she's looking good


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking Very Sexy! :cheers:


----------

